# 1year old food



## figo (Jul 14, 2013)

My Havanese dog will turn 1 in few days. Can someone suggest the best food I can get for him ?

Thanks!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

The best food your budget will allow. If you do a search on Jean Dodds you will find the professional opinion on the subject! I feed my dogs commercial raw and dehydrated freeze dried.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Me too I feed Primal and Ziwipeak. More Primal with Ziwipeak as topper.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I currently feed Earthborn Hollistic Great Plains Feast but I am transitioning to Orijen's 6 Fish. You can try http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com

It lists and rates many different types and brands of food.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Me too I feed Primal and Ziwipeak. More Primal with Ziwipeak as topper.


Yeah same here. Thanks for your research on this topic by the way, I know you have called companies to research food sources etc. Have you tried OC and Vital Essentials? My dogs like those also. I would love to do homemade but with my schedule forget it.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

On the Facebook Havanese forum a lot of people use Fromm. I'm thinking of switching to that. Mikey turned 1 today.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

audrey started off on puppy organix, then taste of the wild and now i switched her to fromm's surf & turf (grain free). 

i'll probably keep her on fromm for a while but am definitely interested in checking out primal and ziwipeak in the near future.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

SJ1998 said:


> Yeah same here. Thanks for your research on this topic by the way, I know you have called companies to research food sources etc. Have you tried OC and Vital Essentials? My dogs like those also. I would love to do homemade but with my schedule forget it.


I don't know those brands.. Are they raw? Dry?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> I don't know those brands.. Are they raw? Dry?


They are both raw. There's another one out there I havent tried yet..Natures Logic that is a new raw product. Vital Essentials makes a freeze dried product too but I havent bought that one.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

There are dozens and dozens of posts on this forum on the subject of food. The authority seems to be Sabine, often quoted by DaveT; if you did a search you'd find SO much information you'd probably end up like a rabbit in the headlights, but much of it is really sound. The advice to feed the best you can afford is good, as long as it isn't kibble of any sort. My dogs, for what it's worth, are on raw bones, Ziwipeak and a prepared raw called Wolf Tucker, but I think that's only available in the UK. People seem to like Primal a lot, which I think must be equivalent. The whole thing of 'puppy' food being different is just a marketing ploy - puppies can eat exactly the same as adults. There's an excellent book called "The Science behind Canine Raw Feeding" by HB Turner. Amazon.com and uk have it, if you are considering going that route. I personally would recommend raw, or as near to raw as possible - Ziwipeak is air-dried raw, and although it looks expensive, the amounts you feed are tiny so a pack goes a long way - again there are lots of posts where people have worked out exact costs.


----------

